# Lost So Lost- US TV?



## Rosh-M (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope I don't go on blabbering but is there anyway one can get their hands on HBO, TSN, ESPN (US Versions) ?? I mean I have been here 3 months and trust me have had no luck with any moderately amusing channels.. The sports only revolve around Cricket and Soccer and sometimes If I am luck Rugby. Anyway I could snatch away NFL or NHL? Am so lost as other than Dubai One none of the channels show remotely new movies or am I missing out here somewhere??

Been here 3 months and craving quality television


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

we have Fox Series which is good and fox movies but the reception is rubbish and the movie line-up can be a bit hit and miss... 

.. its channel 3 on my tv for fox series if that helps  

think it depends alot on your tv package.


----------



## Rosh-M (Sep 22, 2010)

*Movie Channels*

Thanx Rochelle,

I in fact checked out FOX this morning wasn't too shabby and also got my hands on ESPN America unfortunately I think I need to activate it. I am not sure if they got any good Movie Channels other than that.. In US you could get Movie Channels that only played new to DVD movies back to back.. 

Do we have that here??


----------

